# Breech birth problem!!



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

Just had a bad breech birth with my Boer/pygmy mixed doe. We lost the kid and now it looks as if there is some kind of placental bubble protruding about the size of a tennis ball that won't seem to come loose. I'm hoping it's not a prolapsed uterus but since I haven't seen this condition I'm not sure what to do. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you assist in the breech?
What you see is either the sac of the breech kid OR another kid. A prolapse would be red & fleshy.
Sounds like time to check internally.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I can't be of any help I am so knew to all this but I will be praying for your doe and you!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is probably either the placenta or another kid. I would go in and make sure there are no other kids in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Definitely get your hands around and feel in there. If you cant come to a conclusion, maybe post a picture?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Praying for you & your doe.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good thought sent!!!!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Be sure she's done and empty! Prolapse you can definitely tell that something is wrong. Almost looks like her insides are hanging out. Very obvious difference between vaginal wall/uterus and placental fluids. 

Sending crossed fingers and happy thoughts everything goes smooth from here.


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey thanks everyone for all the help and positive energy. I did assist in the birth (not fun). The kid was enormous, biggest I have ever seen. It's a shame he didn't make it. It took almost two hours to get him out. The uterus has receded after a good cleaning and a little help. She seems fine today but a little sad so I gave her a hug...she seemed to need it. (;


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad she is doing well! Very sorry about the kid. :hug:


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry for your loss!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad the doe is doing ok...so sorry about your buckling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss.



Glad momma is doing OK.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost the little (or big) guy but glad your doe is ok.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe sorry about that...its great your doe is recovering..be sure to have her on PenG for 5 days since she had such a hard time with her uterus...lots of TLC and rest..Hugs


----------

